# Unamed/Unsexed baby betta...



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

Going to use this thread and post pictures until am able to tell what tail type/sex it is , am assuming its about 1 month or month and half old

these are pics from the day i bought him/her @ petco for $1



















will add more pics later today or tomorrow

one thing i learned about baby bettas they EAT AND POOP like no other, am having to do 100% water changes every two days and he is eating about 8 NLS pellets per day 


any name suggestions?

guess on tail type?

age?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I can't see the pic, sorry.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

:shock: I want! So cute and Yellow


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That is a BRIGHT baby. Holy moley. 
I'd name him Banana... but that's just me and I'm insane. xD


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

SQUEEE!! Adorable!! Can't wait for updates!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

looks like a little veil, but i could be wrong he/she is cute though :3 am not good at naming betta's no more, lol


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

ok slight pic update, am starting to think more and more it is a he, still no guesss on his fin type, but the way they growin might be halfmoon although i doubt it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, he/she's so cute.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

He's darn cute! He could be your avatar's kid. 
They don't tell us that, I agree. 
My fry tank looks as if I hadn't changed the water in a week... I change it everyday.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

update time, so its been about a month since i bought it, so am assuming he his about 2 months and some change old now, any idea on if its a MALE OR A FEMALE? also the tail type?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I think it's a female. She has an eggy belly and I think I spy ovaries. Also, she has an egg spot. Think it's safe to say it's a female. If she flares and doesn't have a full beard, it's probably a girl. That's another good way to tell.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

It still might be too soon to tell. My friend FishehGoBloop has had a Baby Betta since December or maybe November and we have thought it was a girl this whole time. Just recently, this past month actually Baby (the fish's name) has grown out its fins and is now starting to look like it actually might be a boy. Its skirt is much much longer now and its tail is too, they grew extremely fast during just one weeks time, he's now started flaring his gills, so we are starting to think that this baby girl is actually a baby boy. So it still might be too early to tell.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

1) Absolutely GORGEOUS betta.  Really stunning, excellent color. And or $1? Come one! That is awesome.
2) 2 months old? Hard to say. I was under the impression that until about 2-3 months almost all bettas look the same, and then males undergo a huge growth spurt. You might have to wait a while yet. 
3) Tail type as of right now? Veiltail or Delta tail but it's very hard to say. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help!


----------



## Gamma (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm leaning towards a male.... It's still to early to tell excatly. I'm not sure about the tail type.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Female Veiltail or Delta (Can't see the branching very well)

Cute little girl!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, i forgot to mention about Baby. We went from thinking it's was a Veiltail female to now thinking it's a Halfmoon/Delta male lol. Such a huge difference in a very short amount of time lol. 

I can't wait to see more pictures of him/her in the future to see what he/she turns out to be!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful baby! I love the black edging thats developing on the fins! Personally I think its still to early to determine sex, give it another couple weeks - month and you'll be able to tell for sure.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

ok video update now since pics are impossible to take of this fishy lol still no idea on sex or tail type but going by popular word lookin like a female delta tail 4 months old about

http://youtu.be/IUV4r7r2VXQ


----------



## MsChris (Jun 5, 2012)

Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

VERY cute. i'm thinking it's a she too. ahhh. i want a bright yellow betta so bad <3


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

VERY beautiful and active baby! I'm thinking it's a VT male~


----------

